# A good pond management book - Recommendations



## JohnC (10 Dec 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking about sending my dad a pond book for xmas to help him along. Has anyone got an recommendations for reading on the subject?

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Dec 2010)

What kind of pond/fish?  Koi or general?


----------



## JohnC (10 Dec 2010)

it's for the large one i mentioned in another post in this section. standard fish, exceedingly large will have to have alot of plants. currently unfiltered/unpumped. its more like a small lake 

but they are total newbies in pond keeping but he loves gardening.


----------

